# Easy Pull Rubber for Kids



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I finally got around to doing some test shots with this new batch of Alliance rubber bands. These are 1/4 inch wide and are made in Thailand. I bought a mixed bag 8 each of three sizes. So far I've used only the 12 inch size. Two of these yield 3 bandsets by cutting them into three 8 inch long pieces. Here's a link to the package on Amazon.com.

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0017D16PW/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

First results are encouraging. This afternoon I banded up a small bent rod and made a few Chrony shots. At about a 22 inch draw firing 80 grain marbles I got an average of 90 fps. Most kids should be able to draw these light bands to 20+ inches. Shooting at 10~20 feet the marbles make a very satisfying noise when they hit a can and they move slowly enough that they are easy to see in flight.

My 9 year old Granddaughter is spending the weekend with us and tomorrow I will be able to report on this rubber from a kid's point of view. I'll also make some pictures of the slingshot and bands.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!

I always like to hear about kids shooting some cans (with adult supervision, of course)

Slingshots can enhance and refine dexterity in youngsters. In my point of view, they can be a very educating hobby for kids, if well introduced.

...after all, didn't we start shooting when we were kids?? 

And those bands seem very tasty!!! Cool!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

lovely colors for a 9yr old girl too,bet she'll love it :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! As a matter of fact I have just begun making templates for slingshots for three of my grandsons! So great timing!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

If the shooting goes as well as I hope, I will follow this up with a build along of a very simple board cut for kids.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Henry

I sell quite a few of my smaller naturals to parents who want to encourage their kids to get away from the Xbox or equivalent.

I cut TBG flats at 10mm and 15-20 cm in length. Be interesting to hear how you get on with these alternatives.

Cheers

MT


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

My Granddaughter and I just finished a shooting session. She was very pleased with the performance of the bands (so was I) and had no trouble drawing the bands to her ear, so she is learning good form right from the beginning. She fired about 100 shots and hit the can at 15 feet 10 times with many near misses. She got a few fork hits, but at this velocity the aluminum frame suffered no damage. I am pleased to recommend these bands for children learning to shoot.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> Awesome!!!!!
> 
> I always like to hear about kids shooting some cans (with adult supervision, of course)
> 
> ...


After she gets good with the slingshot, we're moving up to a BB gun. I don't want any child to be ignorant about gun safety.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Creakyboy said:


> lovely colors for a 9yr old girl too,bet she'll love it :thumbsup:


I asked her what color she wants for her new slingshot and she chose a blue frame and red bands.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds good, Henry. Sooo, what am I missing here ... what were the bands that you used?

Cheers ..... Charles

OOOPS ... Sorry about that ... I just read you first post in this thread. Good to know that those bands are working for this application. Alliance strikes again!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

JUSTJOB said:


> Thanks for sharing! As a matter of fact I have just begun making templates for slingshots for three of my grandsons! So great timing!


Please consider posting your templates to Templates section.

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/27-templates-support-topics/


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

MagicTorch100 said:


> Hi Henry
> 
> I sell quite a few of my smaller naturals to parents who want to encourage their kids to get away from the Xbox or equivalent.
> 
> ...


That's great. I think more parents should get their children away from the Xbox. That's a good cut of TBG for kids. The only advantage thes bands have over TBG is you only have to cut them to length.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Charles said:


> Sounds good, Henry. Sooo, what am I missing here ... what were the bands that you used?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> OOOPS ... Sorry about that ... I just read you first post in this thread. Good to know that those bands are working for this application. Alliance strikes again!


I cunningly hid that information in the first post. I'm pleased you were able to ferret it out. :rofl:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good, Henry. Sooo, what am I missing here ... what were the bands that you used?
> ...


Yep ... you are one crafty codger!!! :wave:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

Y'all are funny 

I'm looking forward to making some slingshots with my kids, I may have to get me some of these bands (and throw in a box of alliance 107's while I'm at it... I seem to be collecting band making material much faster than pouches or slingshot frames!!)

-GB


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the testing, Henry.

I found these to be perfect for the little coathanger resorteras I made for my nieces and nephews:
http://www.amazon.com/Alliance-Brites-Bands-Inches-Colors/dp/B000NNXY8Y/ref=sr_1_1/192-5299406-1369864?ie=UTF8&qid=1395699325&sr=8-1&keywords=file+rubber+bands

They're a light pull for the kids and easily handle marbles, small pebbles, and marshmallows.

One of my nephews, demonstrating:
https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t31.0-8/976652_10200395359421211_1631526013_o.jpg


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Henry, I don't know how to make a PDF? or post a template diagram. But if I get some direction then I would be happy to submit a template once I work the bugs out of it. So far my template making has been out of 1/2" plywood as a pattern for the router table. Unfortunately, I don't have anything too original yet either, and my three new templates are modified versions of Bill Hays "Covert Hunter", and Beanflips "favorite". But I do have some idea's brewing, and once I gain some more experience then will come up with something more original, I hope.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

JUSTJOB said:


> Henry, I don't know how to make a PDF? or post a template diagram. But if I get some direction then I would be happy to submit a template once I work the bugs out of it. So far my template making has been out of 1/2" plywood as a pattern for the router table. Unfortunately, I don't have anything too original yet either, and my three new templates are modified versions of Bill Hays "Covert Hunter", and Beanflips "favorite". But I do have some idea's brewing, and once I gain some more experience then will come up with something more original, I hope.


Templates don't have to be a pdf file. They could just as well be a hand drawing with dimensions listed and scanned in to a computer.

Many free drawing programs can export as pdf. The free office suite LibreOffice can export as pdf and read an write most MS Office documents.

https://www.libreoffice.org/

When you're ready, make a post asking for help. One of the nice things about this Forum is that there a lot of knowledgeable people willing to share their knowledge. I'll be happy to help, but sone folks may have a better idea.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kingsoft Office is a little more efficient in my experience than LibreOffice or OpenOffice.org. Just like working with Office 2003 without contributing money into the coffers of the Lesser Rune of Evil, Redmond Branch.

You can make a quick jpeg with Paint if you're a Windows user.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome, thanks Henry, been working on easy pull band's for my kids


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It is easy to underestimate how little a child can draw with a slingshot. Single 1842 tubes I found are even too much for some. These are a good idea.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks Henry! Will do!


----------

